

Ask HN: Small open source project - Jedi_Vik

I'm a programmer whose looking to jump on a small to medium open source project. Anyone know of anything really cool? Or how to find smaller projects?<p>Thanks!<p><i>Interest</i>
C#/Java, Ruby/RoR, and maybe some front-end dev.
======
wtracy
That's awfully vague.

Find something that you or someone in your life use--or would use if it just
did XYZ. Work on that.

If you have a certain skill set that you're looking to hone, tell us about
that and maybe someone could offer suggestions.

~~~
Jedi_Vik
Yes, I kinda attempted to keep it vague. As of this moment, I'm transitioning
into management (or so have been the last month), and I need something to keep
me entertained...

Using C#/Java, maybe some front-end stuff would be ideal. Or possibly getting
into Ruby/RoR.

------
nagarch
Hello,

I am trying to develop an app/site dedicated to matha matics for kids under
10.

do you like?

------
timtamboy63
What language(s)?

